# Married In Cemetary News Story



## michigal

Blinky The House Elf said:


> IMO : They should have waited till Halloween and dressed in Customes like Mr. & Mrs Munster or someone like that.....


I gotta agree with you on that, Blinky. Halloween is a much better time of year for graveside weddings. I don't know about the Mr. & Mrs. Munster, though. I'd say Frankenstein and Bride of Frankenstein would be more appropriate, don't you think?


----------



## Guest

*Horror flix wedding couples ?*



michigal said:


> I gotta agree with you on that, Blinky. Halloween is a much better time of year for graveside weddings. I don't know about the Mr. & Mrs. Munster, though. I'd say Frankenstein and Bride of Frankenstein would be more appropriate, don't you think?


well MR & Mrs. Franky would work just as well , Now you got me to thinking about Famous Horror Couples I wonder how many we can can up With. That makes Two to the List:

1. Mr & Mrs. Munster
2. Mr & Mrs Frankenstein 
3. Mr & Mrs Addams ( whos next ?)


----------



## michigal

Okay, Blinky, going back far, how about King Kong and Fay Wray?
Then there's Chucky and Bride of Chucky.
Lessee...can we count Dr. Frank N. Furter and Janet Weiss?


----------



## Guest

michigal said:


> Okay, Blinky, going back far, how about King Kong and Fay Wray?
> Then there's Chucky and Bride of Chucky.
> Lessee...can we count Dr. Frank N. Furter and Janet Weiss?


 You Crack me up !! Rocky Horror I forgot about them for and Minute !!
and yes I am old enough to remember Faye Ray !!!
and Chuck is a spoiled Brat.... never liked him. and the winner if the bunch is to be continued,

does Swamp Thing count with his Girlfriend Addraine Barbeau ? But she loooked Normal?


----------



## IshWitch

My vote is for Gomez and Morticia Addams!


----------

